# How can I gain weight quickly?



## A3 Sport (Apr 13, 2010)

I know this is a bit of a broad question but, Im nearly 6ft, and weigh between 10 - 10.5 stone, so Im skinny!

Ive been working out at the gym and not seen any real improvements, also been using a weight gainer drink every now and then.

Anybody have any tips to gain weight quickly? I have a reallyyyy fast metabolism.

Cheers guys


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

matey,

eat like it's your last ever meal

get some weight gainer from a supplement place

and train like f*ck.

you'll get it


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> I know this is a bit of a broad question but, Im nearly 6ft, and weigh between 10 - 10.5 stone, so Im skinny!
> 
> Ive been working out at the gym and not seen any real improvements, also been using a weight gainer drink every now and then.
> 
> ...


The only answer here is to scrutinise your workout routine and modify your diet and increase quality calories and nutrients untill you begin gaining weight. Bit vague but true!

Can't build a house without bricks, buddy.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mcdonalds, french fries, fast food and lots of sugar.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT!!!!! It can't be stated enough for someone like you! Get some food down you and train hard get lots of rest and you will grow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Get good, clean, whole food down you, more to the point.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Add a couple of spoonfuls of olive oil or a handful of nuts to every meal.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest gaining weight quickly was a good idea, but like con says to gain weight just up the calories through calorie dense food. Olive oil is your friend here. Unless you're eating at least 4500cals a day though you can't say you're eating atm. Usually people who say they have a fast metabolism and eat loads really don't eat that much.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

to be honest if you're expecting arnie style results you might want a rethink, if your starting from 10 stone at six foot it will probably never happen, thats not to say you cant have a brilliant physique, but be realistic in your goals

all the comments above are true about gaining weight.... i have gained a lot of weight by drinking the following drinks , each twice a day in the blender

1) cup and a half of oats, a little protein powder, olive oil, honey, water/milk, maybe a few whole eggs and chocolate milkshake powder

2) two tins tuna, 500ml orange juice, two scoops maltodextrin powder

im not going to say they are the best meals fat/sugars wise but they work for gaining weight in my experience


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

A3 Sport said:


> I know this is a bit of a broad question but, Im nearly 6ft, and weigh between 10 - 10.5 stone, so Im skinny!
> 
> Ive been working out at the gym and not seen any real improvements, also been *using a weight gainer drink every now and then*.
> 
> ...


Therein lies your problem. EAT EAT EAT man! Not every now and then! If your going to do them, well DO THEM!

Routine will become habit, but you need to eat dude,


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

As above, a weight gainer shake every now and then will do nothing, you want to be eating a reasonable nutrional intake every 2-3 hours along side 2 shakes a day, I was like you and one day thought stuff it and forced a hell of alot more food down me then ever before, felt like crap for a week but it sorted itself out. I think you need to just keep a note of what you actually eat, and look back cus I guarentee it won't be anywhere near what it should be.

Try it, you'll be surprised


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of calories from *good, whole* foods...

as louis_lane said.... nuts, olive oil and many other fats....

if you can afford it, a lot of steak.

Not to mention that weight gained quickly will mostly be fat, it's definately no race.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

2 months ago I weighed 10st 2 and am 6'1. Last night I weighed in at 11st 1.

I eat 4000+ calories a day. atleast 4 wholefood meals a day, 3 weight gainer protein shakes and 2 litres of whole fat milk a day. I also get up at 4am to have weigh gainer shake.

Trust me do this and you will put on weight. I have put on a bit of fat round the midsection but that is unavoidable imo.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

an easy cheap way with less bother if your lazy like me is just a big mass gainer shake, obviously depends on what brand you have but 3 scoops of mine = 400kcal, i just bang 6 scoops with milk and olive oil, comes out around 1k a shake, take twice a day, theres 2k right there from 2 drinks lol


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah I think over half of my calories must come from drinks. Its the only way because I physically can't eat huge meals in one sitting.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Yeah I think over half of my calories must come from drinks. Its the only way because I physically can't eat huge meals in one sitting.


they dont have to be huge mate, some of my meals i prepare are simple small meals like 150 - 200g of chicken with around 50 - 80g cous cous


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

There is a lot of confusion when it comes to gaining weight and training, most people, (those that are not dedicated to the gym) think that by drinking a protien shake and lifting some weights, they are going to be huge, the same goes for the newbie wanting to take AAS, all of a sudden BAM, 18stone of shredded muscle, its laughable.

Be realistic, in your goals.

It takes years of hard training and good diet 6-8 meals a day every day for years to get good results, bearing in mind that for a 6footer, natty with years under his belt might reach a peak of 15 stone, with visible abs.

Arnie won his first Mr Olympia a the age of 23, thats with 8 years of training under his belt. so be realistic.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Yeah I think over half of my calories must come from drinks. Its the only way because I physically can't eat huge meals in one sitting.


 Again what Graham said, meals should be kid size portions. as long as you are getting 40 ish grams of protien in each one some healthy carbs and fats, you'll do fine.


----------



## anne12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Friends.........


 The best way to gain weight easily and safely is to work out and eat food anytime after 8:00 pm. The reason why is your body is relaxed at this point so your body does not burn off the calories which cause weight gain.


 If you really want to gain weight, do what has worked for the majority of Americans: Go on a diet! While you will experience a loss in weight intitally, your metabolism will slow down, and your body will shift into weight storage mode. When you do begin eating normally again, you will gain weight quickly and effortlessly. If you want to gain a lot of weight, diet for a long time. If a little weight will help you, even two weeks can reset your body's weight thermostat.


 Go to the dietitian website and click on 'underweight' on the left. Try the 'healthy body calculator' which personalizes a diet to suit your lifestyle and height. I have to eat around 15000kJ a day to gain 1kg per week. It has helped me so far, but I had to keep a diary at first to make sure I was eating enough. Generally if you are full all the time, you are probably eating enough to gain some weight.

Thanks

health care


----------

